

Show HN: Free social media publishing for teams - alecsmart1
http://socialturn.com/

======
alecsmart1
Developer here. I created this because it was getting very difficult to manage
teams and social networking accounts. Because every time a team member would
be re-assigned, the social networking account passwords would have to be
changed. Security was becoming an issue. This allows you to publish to
unlimited Facebook, Twitter accounts. Am adding other services like LinkedIn
and Google+ (if they give API access) soon. This service is absolutely free as
compared to any other options available online (Buffer for Businesses,
Hootsuite etc.). You can add unlimited team members as well as accounts. You
can schedule posts as well as use the recommended feature. Happy to answer any
questions that you might have. Thank you for taking the time to read this.

~~~
ASquare
You really should put all the benefits you've mentioned here on the landing
page.

For a new, unknown service, any info on the landing page that helps understand
it better will help towards convincing people to give it a try

~~~
alecsmart1
Yes, will be adding this shortly. Thank you for your suggestion.

